# Observation Over the Last Few Yrs



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

A few years ago we had a buck who Deputy would not let breed. He tore up one of his ears.
I immediately took buck to pen where LGD did not have access.
Since then we have always kept the buck and any does breeding separate from Dep. He takes his job of protecting his girls very seriously.
Well for reasons I wont explain, we now have "little" Bolt who is too big to band & he is in with the main population & having a good time with a couple yrlgs.
Dep has taken all this action in stride.
I really believe it is because Bolt is one of HIS kids born here. The other two bucks were not.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Interesting..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That is really interesting Nancy ! Im sure Bolt is thrilled , lol.. 
Do you think Dep would change his tune if Bolt was trying to talk a yearling into a movie and she started to run and he chased her like boys do ? Gotta love the Dep


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

Haha! Our female Catahoula takes her job of guarding the kids seriously as well. She is present for every birth and then is very dutiful about checking on "her kids". Eden put herself between the horse and one of "her kids" when the horse was trying to stomp it. She drove the horse away and then returned to check on "her baby" . Our male Catahoula will not let the alpacas/llama have any disagreements either. They keep everything peaceful and break up all the fights!


----------

